# can't add find a repo for 8.0-RELEASE-p2



## simplyseth (Apr 9, 2010)

I ran 
	
	



```
freebsd-update {fetch, install}
```

and now I cant add any packages cause it cant find a repo for 8.0-RELEASE-p2

how do I fix this ?

:\


----------



## Beastie (Apr 10, 2010)

I guess you should set the *PACKAGESITE* environment variable.


----------

